# Professions with a lot of cheating?



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

It seems like I see a lot of cheating posts regarding the healthcare industry (hospitals, etc.) and education institutions (teachers). Is there any truth to this? I'm in a hospital this week visiting my sick mother, and every nurse or doctor I see, I wonder if they are cheating. How prevalent is it in those professions? Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


Looking for a new job? :wink2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Ha, no way. I'll be an archaeologist until I retire.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


Military is bad too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Doctors, nurses, bankers, and professional sales and financial people seem to head up the list!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife never commented about any prevalent cheating in hospital environments (unless you are watching Grays Anatomy lol). 

Maybe educational institutions because they have a lot of down time?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Military is bad too.


Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Hospital staff,
Teachers,
Military,
Fireman


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


I've heard more so from the former but it's not hard to fathom lonely military wives needing attention too.


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Definitely teachers. I was at a staff function and looked around and counted almost half the people there I knew to be in an affair currently or in the past.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> It seems like I see a lot of cheating posts regarding the healthcare industry (hospitals, etc.) and education institutions (teachers). Is there any truth to this? I'm in a hospital this week visiting my sick mother, and every nurse or doctor I see, I wonder if they ate cheating. How prevalent is it in those professions? Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


I think it's just coincidental with the high number of people employed in those professions.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

but why teachers?
I'm a teacher. Hubby - banker.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> but why teachers?


Yeah, why teachers?
I never got that impression.

Although in SE Asia, many of the teachers are total *****-mongers. Maybe that's what he means.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Plus, I thought teachers usually focused their sexual energies on students and not co workers ... >


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

teachers, hospital staff and military.


----------



## Vikings (Feb 3, 2016)

Hospitals are full of cheaters, so are schools. My 1st ex cheated on me with a co-worker at the hospital she worked at, and mom was a school teacher and she cheated on my dad with another teacher/coach at the school she taught at. Also I believe there is lots of infidelity in the Law Enforcement industry as well.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Granted this is just my experience, but I'm not so sure about hospitals. My wife used to be a nurse, and the hours are ridiculous with not a whole lot of downtime, it can be grueling. Mostly her and her co-workers wanted to just come home and go to sleep. I couldn't imagine anyone feeling flirty in that environment.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

stephscarlett said:


> but why teachers?
> I'm a teacher. Hubby - banker.


Same reason as hospitals...

A lot of women working with few men for long periods of time.

So you become close to them, become emotionally attached, then you know how it plays out from there.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I tend to think that any highly emotional position tends to have more cheaters than not. Something that allows them to not think about their job and "blow" off some steam. Almost like that pain is less painful than the crap they deal with every day.

Also, there is some sort of "arrogance" or feeling of superiority with jobs that deal with life and death. Maybe that has less of a function towards cheating, but more towards, I can do what I want.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ReformedHubby said:


> Granted this is just my experience, but I'm not so sure about hospitals. My wife used to be a nurse, and the hours are ridiculous with not a whole lot of downtime, it can be grueling. Mostly her and her co-workers wanted to just come home and go to sleep. I couldn't imagine anyone feeling flirty in that environment.


Yup, same experience with my W. Very little if any downtime, always on their feet, not exactly feeling attractive, off hours, etc...


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> Granted this is just my experience, but I'm not so sure about hospitals. My wife used to be a nurse, and the hours are ridiculous with not a whole lot of downtime, it can be grueling. Mostly her and her co-workers wanted to just come home and go to sleep. I couldn't imagine anyone feeling flirty in that environment.


That depends on the ward/field and the place you are working in. An ER is much busier than for example a dermatology ward, especially at night.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cheaters are everywhere.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

My STBX is a RN, works at a hospital 12hrs 3x days a week. Most nurses are fat and unattractive, including my STBX! Just my observations!

But I do know a doctor who has two ex wives that are nurses and dating a 3rd nurse.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

A neighbor of mine was a nurse who worked in a Catholic hospital, she told me was shocked when she started working at a hospital on a US military base because there was almost no visible cheating and it was taken seriously. She said she just assumed it was part of hospital culture before that.

Tamat


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've heard that horse breeders and wealthy horse show people have a noted penchant for cheating ~ which would greatly explain why my RSXW liked to lower her jeans on her many "out-of-town" solo business trips!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

It might be easier to name a profession that doesn't have cheaters. Any profession where there's constant contact with the opposite sex has a good chance of producing illicit relationships. I think certain jobs get more exposure, especially if those relationships effect their jobs, i. e. Military, law enforcement, teaching, medical, etc. My WW is in retail management, I can tell you for a fact her affair was not an isolated case. 




On a side note, I will say that the military as a lot of infidelity. I was in the military for 25 years and deployments are a big cause for illicit relationships, but by far not the major one, although a contributing factor in a lot of them. One of the biggest factors is the age and maturity of the marriages in the military, including mine at time. A large number of marriages involve couples who are young and both away from home for the first time with no immediate family close by, or young Airmen, Soldiers, Sailors or Marines on there own and a little lonely, who often marry too soon or the wrong person, often a foreign national which can create a large cultural gap, especially when the couple returns to the States. Many of these foreign national wives can't wait to come to the States only to find they are isolated and alone a lot of the time, often with small children. There are a lot of other factors involved too, in too many to even go into right now.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

For women, teachers and nurses. For men, Cops and firefighters. Sales reps, especially traveling sales reps for both sexes.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Airline pilots. There's a hub here and a lot of infidelity.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

GuyInColorado said:


> My STBX is a RN, works at a hospital 12hrs 3x days a week. Most nurses are fat and unattractive, including my STBX! Just my observations!
> 
> But I do know a doctor who has two ex wives that are nurses and dating a 3rd nurse.


Ha, ha. Funny you should say that. Maybe my mom made me watch too many soap operas as a kid, but I must say when I started meeting my wife's male colleagues I remember asking myself if the "handsome Doctor" was a myth. Some of my wife's female co-workers were actually a little disappointed that so many of the doctors were lacking in personality and unattractive. Maybe it was the unit or this particular hospital.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been an RN for 25 years, never cheated. I do know several nurses who became nurses SOLELY to land a doctor husband. I have also worked with a few doctors who were very good doctors, but not very good men. I have friends on the police force here (federal facility) and you would not BELIEVE the stories. BTW, I forget who said it above, but I resent being pigeonholed into the fat/unattractive category simply by being a nurse, although I do see quite a bit of that as well.
Personally, I would never marry/date a doctor, because you can never make any real plans. They're at work early, on call, always carrying a beeper/cell and have to drop plans at a moment's notice. We have friends who are also nurses/doctors. I think people are who they are, and do what they do. Some jobs just make it easier.

I would have to say that many whose jobs require frequent travel are cheaters. In my previous marriage, my xh was an electronics engineer who was responsible for equipment in a three-state area, and attended multiple trainings all over the country very frequently. He was a serial cheater, and being an electronics/computer guru, was only caught on a technicality but confessed to everything in a last ditch effort to keep his trophy marriage and avoid losing face with the corporate ivory tower.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I always thought that Drs had a high incidence of cheating, especially cheating with nurses. I read that a Dr wrote online that you marry your first wife for stability so she can put you through medical school and then when you graduate and are making big money you divorce and marry your trophy wife. I just saw a list and the top cheating professions were:

Financial Industry, teachers, physicians, police, Stay at home Moms (that was surprising) lawyers, nurses (probably cheating with Drs) administrative assistants, firemen, IT, entertainers, real estate agents and bartenders. No surprised most of those occupations the person is in contact with the public.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Same reason as hospitals...
> 
> A lot of women working with few men for long periods of time.
> 
> So you become close to them, become emotionally attached, then you know how it plays out from there.


Also there are always a click of teachers who hang out for happy hour, parties or bar and grills after work. That's how it started with my WW.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Here's an article about that, although they don't say where they got their data: 13 Careers With The Highest Probability Of Cheaters - TheRichest


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheating requires opportunity. Any environment or occupation with a social aspect, a favorable ratio...male/female, and down time could easily be a breeding ground for infidelity. 

An occupation where someone comes in contact with new people on a regular basis would be at more risk...service industry, real estate agents, sales people, police...etc. In the end, it is a numbers game.

Occupations where one travels a lot for work could also be more risky. More time away from home, extended over night stays in hotels...with hotel bars, more opportunity to meet new people, no one will ever know. 

An environment where someone works closely with a member of the opposite sex everyday for extended periods of time could also be higher risk. This could include teachers, office workers, manager/subordinate situations. Work relationships become friendships that can evolve into emotional/physical attachments.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Airline pilots. There's a hub here and a lot of infidelity.


Have heard that, too. 

Although, I did go on a date with a pilot a couple of months ago and he was telling me how personally offended he gets at this stereotype since his wife was the one who cheated and he never has. (And yes, I totally believed him. Good guy.)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

War Lord
Prison Guard
Stripper


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

TX-SC said:


> Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


Both.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Have heard that, too.
> 
> Although, I did go on a date with a pilot a couple of months ago and he was telling me how personally offended he gets at this stereotype since his wife was the one who cheated and he never has. (And yes, I totally believed him. Good guy.)


This translates into left behind spouse of those who travel often for work. Also one of the top reasons given by cheaters for having affairs.
"You are always gone" "I got lonely"


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had always heard cops but my personal experience has been that we get cheated on more than we cheat as a whole.

Military when I was in was unbelievable both the enlisted and spouse cheating all over the place. Being in a town full of military I still see it all the time. Probably a lot to do with young couples married early but unable to handle the responsibility of it

Hospitals. My X GF was a nurse in a trauma unit. We were watching some medical show and everyone was hooking up with everyone else. Being a cop I made a comment about how isn't it a shame that these stereotypes about our professions are out there and people believe it. She said ohh no this is absolutely true. At her work people were hooking up before work, during a after ......

Was very uncomfortable conversation


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Have heard that, too.
> 
> Although, I did go on a date with a pilot a couple of months ago and he was telling me how personally offended he gets at this stereotype since his wife was the one who cheated and he never has. (And yes, I totally believed him. Good guy.)


This is how I have felt about the cop thing when people bring it up...I never cheated on anyone but was cheated on. I do admit that we get lots of attention in uniform but if you aren't of low character you just get comfortable saying no thanks I'm a married guy.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

My XWW was a SAHM. Not sure how common that is or isn't in the grand scheme of things, but that was my experience.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

After some thought I honestly think it has more to do with the personality type of the individual more than anything else. Certain personality types gravitate towards certain fields.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

GuyInColorado said:


> My STBX is a RN, works at a hospital 12hrs 3x days a week. Most nurses are fat and unattractive, including my STBX! Just my observations!
> 
> But I do know a doctor who has two ex wives that are nurses and dating a 3rd nurse.


Hey, watch it there buddy !!!!! :wink2:


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Back in the early 70 's when i was in nursing school, there were students there who wanted to be Mrs. Dr. MD.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Sahm's


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife is an educator and the district is like Peyton Place. I think her work friends have never been friends of our marriage but I could never convince her of that.


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

My Dad had a lot of police friends in the UK. They seemed to always be having affairs (often with nurses) & mocked faithful husbands as "p.whipped". It was a very macho, keeping score environment.

I've read this kind of thread on a few forums & military is always mentioned. Like here, wives left alone, being deployed etc. I had a marine friend & one night him & his friends had been drinking a lot & started comparing stories. I was left with the impression that it's almost a given that brothels in different countries would often be frequented! Never heard military say that on these forums. They had 'competitions', who could 'score' most & what activities they could get the women to perform. Completely put me off of military men. Sorry if I offend. 

I worked for a company where adultery was pretty much encouraged. Lots of company 'jollies' in hotels. Lots of alcohol. Partners NEVER invited to anything because all of the top management has mistresses!!

Some companies reward employees or call it 'team building' by having frequent events. My H's affair started after many lake trips, holding eachother in swimwear on water toys. Nights at bars & hotels. I think when you're already spending more hours a day with coworkers than spouses these things happen.

I'm not very positive about people's morals, empathy, loyalty etc at the moment.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> It seems like I see a lot of cheating posts regarding the healthcare industry (hospitals, etc.) and education institutions (teachers). Is there any truth to this? I'm in a hospital this week visiting my sick mother, and every nurse or doctor I see, I wonder if they are cheating. How prevalent is it in those professions? Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


There's a lot of cheating in hospital.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

badmemory said:


> Also there are always a click of teachers who hang out for happy hour, parties or bar and grills after work. That's how it started with my WW.


My wife works at a school. They tend to go with two forms of blowing off steam.

My wife and several of her coworkers will party at one of their houses when hubby is out of town. I'll get a call to come pick her up when she's ready. They'll watch a move, drink, talk... drink more. No men permitted.

Then there is the crowd that hits the bars. I'd be quite unhappy if my wife made that a habit.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> I had always heard cops but my personal experience has been that we get cheated on more than we cheat as a whole.


f'n crazy! The ability of a cop, especially a scorned cop, to mess with you isn't worth it.

We did have a case of one cop schtooping another cop's wife. It all came to light when the OM cop was murdered and they figured out the BS cop did it.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


Both. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

When I was an undergraduate in the UK, nurses and teachers seemed to be the most popular girls! 

(Sorry do not want to offend anyone!)


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Truck drivers. Lots of infidelity there due to either being OTR and rarely home or working locally and getting a bit too friendly with the office/dock/security gate staff. Infidelity is rampant among the spouses, too.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Open up the book of "every job on the planet". Open to a random page, and place your finger down. 

It's that one!

I don't think it's about the job. It's about the morals of the person having an affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think a major trend here is a lack of quality time. Whether it's the long hours and odd shifts from being in law enforcement and medical field, or traveling due to work or military (I don't understand the teacher thing, honestly!) it seems to come down to lack of quality time. If those couples had made each other a priority and spent those 15 hours (or even close) together, there would probably be less of an issue.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Porn stars


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

I work in Hospital and I can write a book about things I saw,especially when I work night shifts.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Almost any job at the New England Patriots


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Teachers...

When I caught my wife cheating, I remember asking "what's with all of you, does everyone at your school cheat on their spouse?"

In her foggy state, she replied... "Our job is not like yours, (engineer) we work with real people, it's a touchy-feely type environment."


----------



## Bremik (Feb 6, 2009)

I think the time apart is the huge factor. Though it of course varies in degree, everyone wants someone to talk to. Talking on a phone or skype doesn't make up for personal contact. The bond a couple has is at least partly built on dealing with issues together. I know a lot of couples that don't tell an "away" spouse problems going on at home because they don't want to worry the spouse and know they can't be there to help anyway- they are on their own.

Once you have enough incidences of doing something on your own whether it be dealing with issues at home or being alone in a hotel or dealing with travel away you get to where you learn how to do these things without your spouse which means you don't need them to be there with you. I think that feeling grows to other things and then worse yet you get used to dealing with issues alone and your spouse comes home and now feels rejected because life went on without them there just as it did on the trip without you there.

Everybody has bad days and unfortunately it isn't always your spouse there to comfort you and the ball starts rolling. If the person helping you can sympathize with your feelings it can just get worse if it is not your spouse. Worse of all there seem to be a lot of companies that do nothing to discourage this and in fact MAKE you choose company over family.

I think if a lot more people could be home together every night a lot of problems would go away.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Military is bad too.


Not really. Not when you consider the numbers of people IN the military. The number of cheaters is actually quite low.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think that people need a little reality check , here. I don't believe that any one profession is more prone to cheating , than any other, with the possible exception of adult entertainment workers. LOL. Most of these stories come under the general heading of "Urban Myths". In times past, it was always the Milk man, or the Pizza delivery guy, or the vacuum cleaner salesman.. Since then, with the plethora of hospital and Cop shows on TV, now they are the focus of Cheaters Central. If most programs were about tractor repair, then most of the cheating would involve farmers.
It's all in how you look at it. Until the 1950's or 60's, the vast majority of women were SAHM's, so did that mean that "housewife" was a vulnerable occupation? 
I would like to know how many people actually think that occupation or profession has anything to do with individual morality. You see, I have this bridge in Brooklyn that I'm taking offers on.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Sales people are what I usually see. Especially ones that travel a lot.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seems to be every profession except mine. I feel like I am missing out.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I've heard that horse breeders and wealthy horse show people have a noted penchant for cheating ~ which would greatly explain why my RSXW liked to lower her jeans on her many "out-of-town" solo business trips!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Horse people are two things: they are passionate about their hobby (horses) and they are competitive. When you add these two traits together, and then have that person operate in an insular environment with other horse people who they befriend and come to know...and then add on long, away-from-home road trips where they keep spending time with these associates, hanky panky is bound to occur at some point. 

I got out of the horse business because, frankly, I just could not handle all that traveling and loneliness. I like a fun road trip as much as the next guy, but when you are putting 100,000 miles a year on a truck and trailer? No way. Not for me. 

These horsey people travel around together going from city to city, doing shows and competitions. They miss their spouses, are tired and worn out, they are often homesick, and then they make dumb decisions.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

clergy,


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> clergy,


Aren't they usually single?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> Aren't they usually single?


And ready to mingle


----------



## Tracylynn209 (Apr 28, 2016)

Truck drivers.
I know a truck driver that was cheating on his wife. He had another family with kids. His adult children in with his wife found out in there 40's that they had 1/2 siblings.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

dash74 said:


> Almost any job at the New England Patriots


Ouch. Disagree!!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

In my circles, the cops are rumored to be unfaithful.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Definitely military wives. SAHMs also. And let's not forget the artistic types (musicians, singers, writers, painters, models, dancers, etc).


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> Ouch. Disagree!!


Bombshell ESPN Report: The Patriots Were Huge Cheaters And Roger Goodell Covered It Up


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

dash74 said:


> Bombshell ESPN Report: The Patriots Were Huge Cheaters And Roger Goodell Covered It Up


Oh whatever! I could post hundreds of articles siting the opposite.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fitnessfan said:


> Oh whatever! I could post hundreds of articles siting the opposite.


Let me google that for you


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

dash74 said:


> Let me google that for you


Bite me!!>


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Not really. Not when you consider the numbers of people IN the military. The number of cheaters is actually quite low.


I'll take your word for it but, anecdotally, I have seen a very high rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Was not expecting nurses to be on the list. I see them as too caring and nurturing to hurt someone like that.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> It seems like I see a lot of cheating posts regarding the healthcare industry (hospitals, etc.) and education institutions (teachers). Is there any truth to this? I'm in a hospital this week visiting my sick mother, and every nurse or doctor I see, I wonder if they are cheating. How prevalent is it in those professions? Are there other professions with an inherently high rate of infidelity and co-mingling?


Well this doesn't make me feel good at all. My wife works in one of these fields and I found some communications of love to someone she worked with a few years ago. I'm not sure if it was a PA but it sure looked like an EA.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fitnessfan said:


> Was not expecting nurses to be on the list. I see them as too caring and nurturing to hurt someone like that.


Medical field is pretty bad. ER staff, nurses, are extremely vulnerable to affairs for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Medical field is pretty bad. ER staff, nurses, are extremely vulnerable to affairs for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is making me feel paranoid.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kindMe77 said:


> This is making me feel paranoid.


Is your wife an ER nurse?

How many years?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Is your wife an ER nurse?
> 
> How many years?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No comment. lol many years.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kindMe77 said:


> No comment. lol many years.


Sorry. Given your other posts, doesn't look good for her being a faithful wife.

Best wishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Sorry. Given your other posts, doesn't look good for her being a faithful wife.
> 
> Best wishes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MAJDEATH said:


> Definitely military wives. SAHMs also. And let's not forget the artistic types (musicians, singers, writers, painters, models, *dancers*, etc).


Did you say dancers :grin2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_xhy296a7I


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

TX-SC said:


> Aren't they usually single?


They take a vow of celibacy. I guess their cheating on god!
Not to mention all the molestion going on for hundreds of years as the church hid it!

My friend went to be a priest and dropped out because of all the fornication going on between the priests and nuns

And all the homosexual activity between the priests.

He decided to go to theology school and become a minister .

The world has a lot of ulgy .


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

The teacher part really throws me for a loop. Around here, there are easily 20-30 female teachers to every male teacher/coach/administrator. Of course, there is an endless supply of parents to work with. Still, it blows my mind.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

TX-SC said:


> The teacher part really throws me for a loop. Around here, there are easily 20-30 female teachers to every male teacher/coach/administrator. Of course, there is an endless supply of parents to work with. Still, it blows my mind.


My wife works at a school and it is backwards in that regards. They have a very high level of betrayed spouses there. I'm sure there have to be waywards there too, but no one has been outed yet.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Here's an article about that, although they don't say where they got their data: 13 Careers With The Highest Probability Of Cheaters - TheRichest


Oh why did I read this!! Badge bunnies? Really? 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Medical field is pretty bad. ER staff, nurses, are extremely vulnerable to affairs for some reason.


High CNS arousal + team bonding + most people's poor boundaries = lots of cheating.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Let's not leave out the food and beverage folks...they can screw around behind their spouse's back just like any one else.

Especially when tips get bigger the hotter one looks.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> High CNS arousal + team bonding + most people's poor boundaries = lots of cheating.


I actually did a short stint in an ER.

Pretty crazy what I witnessed.

A much younger woman targeted me without me picking up on it.

As soon as my wife saw her, she knew and told me.

I could hardly believe it but it turned out to be true.

I left and never looked back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a good friend that is a police officer.....he is offered blow jobs at least 3 times a week from women in exchange for not getting a ticket.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

"Teachers are great....you do something wrong and they make you do it over again"


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd think Pilots have a high rate of cheating. They are gone 3-4 days a week, staying in hotels with a crew that they see more than their own family.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Is it bad WITHIN that professional, or by spouses left behind during deployment?


Don't get me started....I will say it's about even though.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a coworker whose wife just left-fielded him with divorce papers about a month ago. She is a doctor here in Houston. He says he does not understand what happened, as he has moved out and she won't speak to him. I don't have the heart to tell him she is most likely cheating on him.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned but almost hate to mention is what happens to a man when he experiences a financial windfall. I have seen a lot of guys that just weren't prepared for that. Guys that quite honestly were in the beta category before becoming rich. I know this isn't exactly PC but a dude who is a 4 can all of a sudden become a 7 or 8 if his bank account is big enough. Perhaps people won't believe this, but I've seen men absolutely lose their minds when they achieve an 8 figure net worth.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

That link above is pretty accurate.

A general one is ANY job that requires travel and nights away from home. 

And then a lot of it comes down to power. Secretary who has a wealthy boss and hubby at home looks vanilla when comparing him.

Sales and marketing jobs where you have lots of people having 1:1 working lunches/dinners

I personally would NEVER date/marry a flight attendant.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

I was a Marine for years. 99% of married Marines cheated their asses off every deployment but the same guys would flip out if we got home and they found out their wives had done the same thing while we were gone. C'est la vie.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Ha, no way. I'll be an archaeologist until I retire.


My ex is an archaeologist. She was banging everything at work.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Blacksmith01 said:


> My ex is an archaeologist. She was banging everything at work.


Well, here job does require her to search for "bones".:grin2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Blacksmith01 said:


> My ex is an archaeologist. She was banging everything at work.


Oh, I'm sure it happens.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Oh, I'm sure it happens.


Especially on those paid get-a-ways you all go to. Like the SAA's


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Well crap,
it would seem easier to list some jobs that have a low rate/risk of infidelity:grin2:


I don't know maybe a sewage pumper, you know the guys that come to your house to pump your septic tank out


----------



## thomasgate44 (May 31, 2016)

Nice post,Everyone , I just thought I’d let you know you can have a talented hacker get your jobs done for you(whatsapp,viber,texts,Facebook,monitor calls) , whatever you need done , reach him on cyberhacktivist1 AT gmail DOT com , , if you realize you have a cheating partner and just want to be more sure about the affair , he will get whatever you need done for you , he helped me once , i couldn’t be more grateful, i fell in love with an unfaithful man having TWO affairs, you can imagine how sickening that is, this fella helped me know about it all, reach him for whatever you need done. let him know thomas told you
ew32


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

the guy said:


> Let's not leave out the food and beverage folks...they can screw around behind their spouse's back just like any one else.
> 
> Especially when tips get bigger the hotter one looks.


Yep. cheating is rampant in the food industry as well. Bartenders were already mentioned for obvious reasons but so too with wait staff and even cooks/chefs. 
IE: Long hours often different shifts than their SO. Depending on the type of job there may be "prep" time before or after a shift where they're not dealing with busy times or customers. Plenty of time to hear about someone's crappy marriage and become "soulmates" :bsflag:


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Well, here job does require her to search for "bones".:grin2:


She must really love those bones.


----------

